# Mentor's are stupid



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

So I applied to lyft last week, and met up with my lyft mentor this last weekend. The guy just didn't like me at all and I could tell( He was overly cheery about the fist bump thing and me following the lyft cult buzzword protocol, and I just looked at him like he was a goon, which was my own mistake because I think he could tell.) So the next day I didn't get approved and got a rejection letter, with no recourse provided. I half expected that, so it wasn't a big deal. 

A Few days go by and I get an email from lyft asking me to prove a few things that my mentor claimed as issues. 4 of the things they asked about were pretty much lies made up by this guy. muddy floor mats, and a torn seat. It was raining when I met up with him, so he also had the witty idea to tell them my car had a lot of water spots on it. haha. 


So I sent emails to lyft and told them that their mentor was a liar. Pretty irritating experience to get them slave wages.


Are all lyft drivers as ******y as this gem was? That was the most passive aggressive surreal experience ever. He was really smiley and positive, and was really excited to do the cool lyft things with me and take my picture.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

If you're not going to be positive about the Lyft experience (i.e. dismissive of the fist bump and cheery attitude) then you shouldn't drive for Lyft. I wouldn't have approved you either.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

ive taken lyft rides many times ( I dont ride uber) and not one driver has fist bumped me. not one. I apologize for not being a BSer.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

JapanFour said:


> ive taken lyft rides many times ( I dont ride uber) and not one driver has fist bumped me. not one. I apologize for not being a BSer.


Yes they've discontinued it being mandatory for drivers but you should know that it is still a part of their work culture. Don't bite the hand that feeds you, at least go along with it during the "interview".


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

JapanFour said:


> So I applied to lyft last week, and met up with my lyft mentor this last weekend. The guy just didn't like me at all and I could tell( He was overly cheery about the fist bump thing and me following the lyft cult buzzword protocol, and I just looked at him like he was a goon, which was my own mistake because I think he could tell.) So the next day I didn't get approved and got a rejection letter, with no recourse provided. I half expected that, so it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> A Few days go by and I get an email from lyft asking me to prove a few things that my mentor claimed as issues. 4 of the things they asked about were pretty much lies made up by this guy. muddy floor mats, and a torn seat. It was raining when I met up with him, so he also had the witty idea to tell them my car had a lot of water spots on it. haha.
> 
> ...


Well, sorry that was your experience.

My mentor was just a regular, down to Earth guy, and the meeting went very smoothly for me. Regardless, perhaps you could've faked a little enthusiasm for 5 minutes if you really wanted to drive for Lyft.

My background is professional sales, so I can believably adapt to the mannerisms/attitude of nearly anyone when I want to, and leave a very good impression, even if I inwardly think that the person's a tool.

This comes in handy quite a bit in service related jobs, (more tips without acting slavishly or giving pax "freebies").


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Yes they've discontinued it being mandatory for drivers but you should know that it is still a part of their work culture.
> _*Don't bite the hand that feeds you*, at least go along with it during the "interview_".


Did you mean to say, don't bite the fist ?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Did you mean to say, don't bite the fist ?


I'm still turning solid profits but I work surge on Uber, maybe 15% of rides are Lyft for me (because tips). For FT drivers yes it's more like a fist.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Yes they've discontinued it being mandatory for drivers but you should know that it is still a part of their work culture. Don't bite the hand that feeds you, at least go along with it during the "interview".


I sent proof to them that the mentor wasnt truthful about his report. I am just waiting on BG check and im approved. I bite the hand that tries to feed me a load of work culture crap. sorry.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

supernaut said:


> Well, sorry that was your experience.
> 
> My mentor was just a regular, down to Earth guy, and the meeting went very smoothly for me. Regardless, perhaps you could've faked a little enthusiasm for 5 minutes if you really wanted to drive for Lyft.
> 
> ...


I agree, it was my mistake. It delays my approval and changes nothing though.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

JapanFour said:


> I sent proof to them that the mentor wasnt truthful about his report. I am just waiting on BG check and im approved. I bite the hand that tries to feed me a load of work culture crap. sorry.


If he straight up lies and says, "Hey his seats were torn, car was beat up, erratic driving" then sure defend yourself against false allegations.

Every job at a large company is going to have corporate fluff behaviors, rah rah motivators and jaron. You have to go along with it or you'll see the door. Try to opt-out of team building exercises because you think it's dumb? See how that goes over.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

JapanFour said:


> I bite the hand that tries to feed me a load of work culture crap. sorry.


It's better to bite the hand than to bite the pillow. 
(no thanks, I'm "full" )


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> If he straight up lies and says, "Hey his seats were torn, car was beat up, erratic driving" then sure defend yourself against false allegations.
> 
> Every job at a large company is going to have corporate fluff behaviors, rah rah motivators and jaron. You have to go along with it or you'll see the door. Try to opt-out of team building exercises because you think it's dumb? See how that goes over.


good thing its a revolving door! I understand your point though, and I should of sold the guy. I just dont think it really changes the outcome, it was just spitefulness on the mentors part. Lyft probably doesnt care at all.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

JapanFour said:


> it was my mistake


 Thank you lol


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Thank you lol


you know I said that it was my mistake in the OP right? didnt know that it would make you feel so good. but your welcome I guess.

It would be nice to think the mentor that lied about my car would get punished, but I doubt the accountability in these ride sharing companies now.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

JapanFour said:


> you know I said that it was my mistake in the OP right? didnt know that it would make you feel so good. but your welcome I guess.
> 
> It would be nice to think the mentor that lied about my car would get punished, but I doubt the accountability in these ride sharing companies now.


Nah lost that in the replies here, I got ya, it's all good. And who knows, Lyft is more strict from what I hear on driver selection so perhaps your report back/multiple reports will at least get him removed as a Mentor. Doesn't hurt.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

The only POSITIVE thing with fist bump is when it's COLD/FLU season... I don't want to get sick...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks mods for removing the hate post


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

JapanFour said:


> you know I said that it was my mistake in the OP right? didnt know that it would make you feel so good. but your welcome I guess.
> 
> It would be nice to think the mentor that lied about my car would get punished, but I doubt the accountability in these ride sharing companies now.


If the mentor was that smiley and happy-go-lucky, he could have been one of the good-ole-boy company guy types who really enjoys what he does. I don't know how much mentors make, but your session could have accounted for a large chunk of his daily pay. How long did the session last?


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> If the mentor was that smiley and happy-go-lucky, he could have been one of the good-ole-boy company guy types who really enjoys what he does. I don't know how much mentors make, but your session could have accounted for a large chunk of his daily pay. How long did the session last?


20 minutes maybe? couldnt of been more than 30 minutes.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

My mentor was super nice.

He didn't try fist bumping or anything like that. Looked over my car, checked that things were in working condition.

We then drove around thea area where we met, and he says, "well, you'll get a good review from me"

And we discussed how things work, i asked a few minor questions and we were done.

It was a Saturday. I was approved to drive the following Tuesday morning when I woke up and checked email.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JapanFour said:


> ive taken lyft rides many times ( I dont ride uber) and not one driver has fist bumped me. not one. I apologize for not being a BSer.


You don't want to work for lyft anyway. They're a shit company. I use to think they were better but they are worse.

They'll screw you on prime time. Never up front with the value of the contract and buy you pizza with the money that they skin off the top of your ride.

Those pizza parties. You paid for them and then some. The fist bump crap and all their propaganda marketing crap. You're better off without them.

Yeah I'm approved to drive on lyft. But I only do it if I get taken out of my area and use the destination filter to hedge the cost back to my spot.

Otherwise lyft is useless. Everyone comes back to uber.

As far as the mentors goes, unless you know someone that's a mentor you'll probably get declined 85% of the time because the mentors don't want competition taking their rides. They are pieces of shit that aren't your buddy. You're a threat to them. They collect the money to do the metro session then send you on your way. Make anything possible to keep you off the system because they don't want to flood the market with competition.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

PIZZA!!??!!!!?!?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I've done about 150 rides for Lyft. The other night I got my FIRST prime time ride. That just about says it all. A pink area where you MIGHT get prime time but not necessarily, it could go to another driver instead? What kind of fogged-up stoner BS is this? Sort it out, Lyft.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JapanFour said:


> So I applied to lyft last week, and met up with my lyft mentor this last weekend. The guy just didn't like me at all and I could tell( He was overly cheery about the fist bump thing and me following the lyft cult buzzword protocol, and I just looked at him like he was a goon, which was my own mistake because I think he could tell.) So the next day I didn't get approved and got a rejection letter, with no recourse provided. I half expected that, so it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> A Few days go by and I get an email from lyft asking me to prove a few things that my mentor claimed as issues. 4 of the things they asked about were pretty much lies made up by this guy. muddy floor mats, and a torn seat. It was raining when I met up with him, so he also had the witty idea to tell them my car had a lot of water spots on it. haha.
> 
> ...


Lyft has probably had other bad reports on this mentor, or else why would they "check up on him".


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

JapanFour said:


> ive taken lyft rides many times ( I dont ride uber) and not one driver has fist bumped me. not one. I apologize for not being a BSer.


After 63 rides, I still have a 5.0 and I have never offered to fist bump anybody. It just sounds too stupid for words.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

Optimus Uber said:


> You don't want to work for lyft anyway. They're a shit company. I use to think they were better but they are worse.
> 
> They'll screw you on prime time. Never up front with the value of the contract and buy you pizza with the money that they skin off the top of your ride.
> 
> ...


im just increasing my odds for better pay, and leveraging each rideshare against another so I maximize the profits from this hobby gig.

they charge you for pizza parties you dont want? That seems like some twilight zone shit. I dont want to meet other drivers lol. Clearly the developers at lyft are socially awkward infantile adults that want to enforce their cult like silicon valley/tech work culture on ridesharing. Newsflash, it only works when you are pulling in 70k a year to hang out with those bozos. I dont need to be forced to hang out with someone to get along, in fact its insulting.

Thanks for the heads up though, this was a good summary that tied into what I have already experienced. Thanks


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe the mentor noticed your ignorance of punctuation skills? Pro-tip: When you are calling someone else stupid, don't eff up the punctuation on your headline.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Maybe the mentor noticed your ignorance of punctuation skills? Pro-tip: When you are calling someone else stupid, don't eff up the punctuation on your headline.


I should of known when he asked me to refer to him as the Lyft Scholar instead of mentor. This explains him opening up spellcheck during the interview!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

JapanFour said:


> I should of known when he asked me to refer to him as the Lyft Scholar instead of mentor. This explains him opening up spellcheck during the interview!


So that made you eff up the headline that is calling him stupid?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> You don't want to work for lyft anyway. They're a shit company. I use to think they were better but they are worse.
> 
> They'll screw you on prime time. Never up front with the value of the contract and buy you pizza with the money that they skin off the top of your ride.
> 
> ...


This is so laughably inaccurate it is borderline lunacy.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

I refuse to drive ride share anymore. I mentored over 400 drivers in the Philadephia area. I approved roughly 90% of them. Made my money and left. You couldn't pay me triple the fares now to put up with Uber or Lyft. I can literally make 4x more in one night driving my medallion cab. I feel bad for the people I mentored honestly, I still see some of those suckers driving drunks around literally for free.


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> It's better to bite the hand than to bite the pillow.
> (no thanks, I'm "full" )


pillow biters hahahaha *********?


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> So that made you eff up the headline that is calling him stupid?


whats your point? Its a message board, calm down and stop nitpicking irrelevant crap. If a punctuation issue makes you unable to discuss what this thread is about, find another thread.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> If you're not going to be positive about the Lyft experience (i.e. dismissive of the fist bump and cheery attitude) then you shouldn't drive for Lyft. I wouldn't have approved you either.


I would shoot my self first

Pretty soon you'll be like this


----------



## UberKK (Feb 20, 2016)

JapanFour said:


> So I applied to lyft last week, and met up with my lyft mentor this last weekend. The guy just didn't like me at all and I could tell( He was overly cheery about the fist bump thing and me following the lyft cult buzzword protocol, and I just looked at him like he was a goon, which was my own mistake because I think he could tell.) So the next day I didn't get approved and got a rejection letter, with no recourse provided. I half expected that, so it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> A Few days go by and I get an email from lyft asking me to prove a few things that my mentor claimed as issues. 4 of the things they asked about were pretty much lies made up by this guy. muddy floor mats, and a torn seat. It was raining when I met up with him, so he also had the witty idea to tell them my car had a lot of water spots on it. haha
> 
> ...





JapanFour said:


> So I applied to lyft last week, and met up with my lyft mentor this last weekend. The guy just didn't like me at all and I could tell( He was overly cheery about the fist bump thing and me following the lyft cult buzzword protocol, and I just looked at him like he was a goon, which was my own mistake because I think he could tell.) So the next day I didn't get approved and got a rejection letter, with no recourse provided. I half expected that, so it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> A Few days go by and I get an email from lyft asking me to prove a few things that my mentor claimed as issues. 4 of the things they asked about were pretty much lies made up by this guy. muddy floor mats, and a torn seat. It was raining when I met up with him, so he also had the witty idea to tell them my car had a lot of water spots on it. haha.
> 
> ...


So my meeting with my Mentor was smooth. I considered it a job interview so I greeted him with FIST PUMP YEEEAHHHHH!!!! He loved it. He started shoving information about Lyft. I had some questions and we took a test drive real quick and he said expect to be on the road as soon as your background check comes back. I love the Lyft culture keeps me young.....If I were you I would email them back and request another mentor meeting and see what they say. If you get one your going to have to suck it up and do a fist pump high five show excitment and do a backflip......this is a good company and I also do Uber and they are great too. Theres alot of whining on this board about things. Be grateful you have a job and direct deposit if you dont like it roll out....


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

UberKK said:


> So my meeting with my Mentor was smooth. I considered it a job interview so I greeted him with FIST PUMP YEEEAHHHHH!!!! He loved it. He started shoving information about Lyft. I had some questions and we took a test drive real quick and he said expect to be on the road as soon as your background check comes back. I love the Lyft culture keeps me young.....If I were you I would email them back and request another mentor meeting and see what they say. If you get one your going to have to suck it up and do a fist pump high five show excitment and do a backflip......this is a good company and I also do Uber and they are great too. Theres alot of whining on this board about things. Be grateful you have a job and direct deposit if you dont like it roll out....


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

I have read a few of the things on the thread and I think op is annoying may be a tiny judgmental

You are may be a good fit for uber , he just went about it wrong with why he failed you


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ResIpsaUber said:


> After 63 rides, I still have a 5.0 and I have never offered to fist bump anybody. It just sounds too stupid for words.


I got fist - bumped once. By a drug dealer, apparently, as he said he had taken approximately 3000 (3k!) Lyft rides in the last year.... And then tried to tip with [email protected]@x (Uber teachings on declining tips, put to good use at last!)

Otherwise, one of my easiest customers. Gave me five stars and a very positive review.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I got fist - bumped once. By a drug dealer, apparently, as he said he had taken approximately 3000 (3k!) Lyft rides in the last year.... And then tried to tip with [email protected]@x (Uber teachings on declining tips, put to good use at last!)
> 
> Otherwise, one of my easiest customers. Gave me five stars and a very positive review.


Forgive me for this, Adieu..... Tips may not be required, but Holy Toledo !
I'll usually take anything of value. Like Samuel Jackson, I'd say "What's in your wallet ?"

pax: "...hey, you want somma deez man ?"
uber driver: "..uh, what is it ?"
pax: " aww man, lemme hook you up, cuz.."
uber driver: "...well, I dunno...i'm not...I...uh.."
pax: "...here, just have you some. might need it later on..."

No ? okay, well Nancy Reagan past on last week. 
You don't have to say no anymore


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UTX1 "post 925151 said:


> Forgive me for this, Adieu..... Tips may not be required, but Holy Toledo !
> I'll usually take anything of value. Like Samuel Jackson, I'd say "What's in your wallet ?"
> 
> pax: "...hey, you want somma deez man ?"
> ...


Who tips a driver in sleeping pills? That's just dangerous...

Conscientious dealers should know to tip with adhd or weight loss meds. lol. Shoulda docked him a star for that, in retrospect...

EDIT: lotsa SARCASM above, don't take seriously


----------



## ImmerUber (Jan 5, 2016)

My mentor experience:

As a Detroit-based driver Uber driver, the decision to add Lyft to my repertoire was motivated by the pay hit we took in early January. So, on the second Tuesday of the month, I met with a female mentor. 

She inspected the vehicle, asked me some routine questions and then we were on our way. After the 10 minute ride ended, I showed her my customer rating of 4.89 directly from the Uber app. Risky, right? Well, I received an email two hours later starting that I'd been approved to drive for them pending the outcome of the background check. The next day I was given the go ahead and began what's been a relatively successful two month relationship with the pink moustache company. Overall, my mentor experience was excellent.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear the guy was a ******. My mentor was cool. She answered the few questions I asked. She also told me how to use airplane mode to evade pings I didn't want to accept without affecting my acceptance rating, barely looked at my car took my picture and gave me her card and said to call if I had any questions. She asked if I let my passengers use my tablet to which I replied "Hell No!" She asked if I let my passengers use the radio or aux cord? I said if they are polite and ask me but if they just adjust the volume without asking or touch anything without asking I'd chop their hand off! She didn't seem bothered by my responses. I like Lyft but now that they've taken away the driver bonuses for drivers that don't drive at least a 2011 vehicle it's not really worth it. Lastly I've never had anyone offer up the fist bump and if they did I would not reciprocate! Quite frankly I think it's ridiculous!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> If you're not going to be positive about the Lyft experience (i.e. dismissive of the fist bump and cheery attitude) then you shouldn't drive for Lyft. I wouldn't have approved you either.


I have a positive attitude with all my passengers until they dictate otherwise regardless of whether they're Lyft or Uber passengers. I personally think the fist bump is ridiculous and my passengers seem to enjoy the service I provide!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

75drive said:


> I have a positive attitude with all my passengers until they dictate otherwise regardless of whether they're Lyft or Uber passengers. I personally think the fist bump is ridiculous and my passengers seem to enjoy the service I provide!


 I agree, during the mentor "interview" I'm saying go with the flow. We discussed that earlier in the thread with JapanFour. No more fist bumps though, they've discontinued that requirement seemingly to the delight of drivers lol


----------



## MrZimmer (Sep 21, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> As far as the mentors goes, unless you know someone that's a mentor you'll probably get declined 85% of the time because the mentors don't want competition taking their rides. They are pieces of shit that aren't your buddy. You're a threat to them. They collect the money to do the metro session then send you on your way. Make anything possible to keep you off the system because they don't want to flood the market with competition.


Where did you get that 85% figure from? I would imagine they can't have 100% free reign to approve and disapprove whoever they want. They probably have some numbers they need to meet and can't be too much of a hard a$$. Anyway, my experience with a mentor was pretty lackluster. He was a very nice guy and straighforward. No problems. Lyft's marketshare here is pretty dismal, and most of the pings I get from them are greater than 10 minutes away so I normally do not accept which is sad because Uber should have formidable competition here. There was one weekend where I was getting multiple requests for over 45 minutes away all from the same place.

I think when I first started driving their rates were slightly higher than Uber's and now they are a little less.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

My mentor was my Uber pax on first week driving for Uber. He told me about Lyft and did all the mentor stuff while he was my passenger. Completed the process that day and background check the next day. Approved and drove within 2 days


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

i had similar experience. basically the mentor wanted some respect that i didnt have for him. he was expecting a suckup or something like that.
i never got a followup email from lyft. it would be pretty hard to make up a story about my week-old car i supposed.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

my mentor didnt even check my car. i had it washed the day before.... he was like. oh is that your car. yeah. what year? 2013? ok. no need to do test drive. ill approve you. no joke. met at starbucks was in and out in <10 min.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

JapanFour said:


> So I applied to lyft last week, and met up with my lyft mentor this last weekend. The guy just didn't like me at all and I could tell( He was overly cheery about the fist bump thing and me following the lyft cult buzzword protocol, and I just looked at him like he was a goon, which was my own mistake because I think he could tell.) So the next day I didn't get approved and got a rejection letter, with no recourse provided. I half expected that, so it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> A Few days go by and I get an email from lyft asking me to prove a few things that my mentor claimed as issues. 4 of the things they asked about were pretty much lies made up by this guy. muddy floor mats, and a torn seat. It was raining when I met up with him, so he also had the witty idea to tell them my car had a lot of water spots on it. haha.
> 
> ...


I m with you bro some mentor are *******


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

Optimus Uber said:


> You don't want to work for lyft anyway. They're a shit company. I use to think they were better but they are worse.
> 
> They'll screw you on prime time. Never up front with the value of the contract and buy you pizza with the money that they skin off the top of your ride.
> 
> ...


Dude your a little harsh. Did your GF kick you out or your dog run off? Lyft makes Fubar look like shit


----------



## ohm1 (Mar 26, 2016)

JapanFour, you needed more flair.


----------

